
NIST Post-Quantum Cryptography Competition – Round 2 - AnaniasAnanas
https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Post-Quantum-Cryptography/Round-2-Submissions
======
AnaniasAnanas
And for anyone wondering, the only Bernstein submissions that were rejected
were the pqRSA ones.

